# Bonds between the horse and its rider :)



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my Daughter and her pony Teddy. They have a bond like none I have ever seen. My daughter is almost 3 years old, and she got Teddy when she was 18 months old. Teddy had been past from child to child until he ended up as a pasture pet. The owners we getting rid of the mini that he was a companion for, so they needed to find him a new home. We went there expecting a naughty pony, but he ended up following my little girl all over the property... giving her kisses  The owners were so happy to see him take to her that they gave him to us. They have been best friends ever since! I trust Teddy enough to leave my daughter alone with him, and she can lead him around, and even ride him by herself. I couldn't have aked for a better first horse for my daughter.

The day they met, he kept giving her kisses and she was laughing hysterically!



























And them now

Their first ride









Third or fourth ride BY HERSELF 


















Her riding bareback at age 2 1/2


















Big kisses









Sorry for posting so many, I just love sharing these two


----------



## horsekindofgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Thats so adorable 
They obviously love and trust each other very much, its like they have a special bond.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry, double post...oops


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

This is my 7 year old daughter and her lesson horse. She's been riding him for almost 2 years, and for the past year she's been the only person riding him so everyone calls him "her" horse now.
























and my favorite picture. It shows off the blue eyes on both of them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is my boy Denny. He was 4 years old when we got him and he had a history of severe abuse by "cowboys". I thought he was pretty and always wanted a bay horse so I decided one day that I wanted to ride him. I came home after school that day and got my saddle. I broke him to ride and have been riding him ever since. The owner didn't have the money to pay the training bill so she gave me the horse instead. That was a heck of a 16th birthday present. Forget the car, that was what I wanted. To this day, I am the only person who can successfully ride him.









This is my blm mustang Dobe. I bought him as a completely unhandled 3 year old stud. Brought him home on a Thursday and by Tuesday, I was riding him through cattle. He has been my main man for the last 5 years and I wouldn't trade him for all the money in the world.









And here is my baby Rafe. He is the first horse I have been around from day 1. He is the most entertaining little turd but I couldn't love him more. It has certainly been an experience watching him grow and teaching him what he needs to know. He is the sweetest little darling and the biggest s**t-head at the same time LOL.









This was my first "horse" Olen. I learned to ride on him and if it wasn't for him, I would not have been as prepared as I was for a full sized horse. I started riding him when I was 3 years old and we grew up together. He is still at the house; retired now. He and I will both be 26 years old in March.









And this is old Buck. He was my first full sized horse and he was the best partner a little girl could ask for. He was 16hh tall and an absolute horror for an adult to ride. But for a kid, he would do anything. He was the definition of bombproof, absolutely nothing scared him. He was incredibly forgiving when I pulled too hard on the reins or kicked too hard. If I fell off, he would just stop and wait until I climbed back up his side to get back on.
(that's me in front)


----------



## horsekindofgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Dobe is beautiful 
and its amazing how young children get along so well with horses


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This was at fair, we had just gotten done gaming and I was so happy!
First year at fair and we got 2 blues and 3 reds. We were the only team to not knock anything down!


----------



## horsekindofgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

OH, your horse is amazing
you too must have worked hard together!
obviously a great team


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

this is what Billie and I have been working on:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

horsekindofgirl said:


> OH, your horse is amazing
> you too must have worked hard together!
> obviously a great team


 Thank you! Yes, we have worked really hard! I couldn't take the smile off my face that night... I was so happy with my boy!
Pretty good for a 13 year old trail horse that was sitting in a pasture for 2 years and didn't know anything about barrels in the beginning eh?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ocho and his mama









Me and the babies









Me and Amado


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

One of my favorite pictures of me and my boy Shea.











Me and my mare Penny.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

This is my Standardbred/QH mare, Starlite. My mom and I spent a few months with her before buying her trying to decide if she was right for me (the owner needed time on her to sell her so I got lucky to get the opportunity to do this). She had a great personality, but she was HOT to ride and I was a green rider. I did what I shouldn't have and couldn't help but choose her because she was SO sweet. Well, a year and some months later she is started on barrel racing, pole bending, jumping and ground-driving, we still need to perfect our flatwork though. She taught me how to ride and I'm convinced if I didn't get her I wouldn't have excelled the way I did.

























































And a video of doing all kinds of weird things on her that could have never been done when I first got her...




 
Dream and I have yet to bond, when we do, I'll come back to this and post pictures!


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

This is me and my baby girl Kodi.


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

Johnny and I have been together now for about a month.
But already have quite the amazing story, It all started off with me looking for a job in the city to save up for a new horse of my own, i wasn't even thinking about getting a new horse. But randomly one day i decided to look around and see what horses were up for sale and what not. And came across Johnny, he was quite the gorgeous horse and had everything i was looking for. So i looked further into him, thinking maybe i could make payment plans on him. So i went out to the barn with his owners, on the way there they told me about his past, he had been abused at a racetrack as a 3 y/o and has a trust issue with people. So we got to the barn and to everyones surprise he took to me like he knew me for years. But later on the way home his owner said that they could not take payment plans on him seeing as they were moving to Victoria and needed $9000 firm. So i forgot about the whole thing, and was pretty upset about it. On christmas eve his owner called and asked if i would like to go out for a ride. Of course i didnt turn down the offer. The entire ride she kept going on about all the people who had gone to try him out, he tried kicking and biting a lot of people and had injured one girl. He hadn't taken to any of these people and was even starting to act up for them. On the ride home she made me an offer, you give him all the love he needs, and hes yours, including all his fitted tack, every little horsey thing you need for him. I was so excited! We moved him to his new barn, and i began to realize all the little things about him, he plays tag with me, panics when im not around him, greets me with a familiar whinny every time i walk into the barn, follows me like a puppy.. then i got to thinking really hard, and realized that he is exactly just like shady (my first horse) Well. It's been about a month now that ive owned him, i go and see him almost everyday, people at the barn can't believe i had just gotten him a month ago and how well we work together.

here is a video of Johnny and I from our fourth day together






There are more video's on my channel!

Good luck on finding a horse, they may be expensive, but well worth the money.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

omg!! kmdstar our horses have a shocking resembelence!! in the picture where you are sat in front of her legs she looks a lot like furia my 7 year old mare!!!!


----------

